# Liquid Drywall



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

https://www.liquiddrywall.com/?utm_source=Google_TM&utm_medium=CPC&utm_campaign=SiteLinks_Video


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh yeah. Gotta get me some of that!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Please post a detailed product review when you do. :jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What's better Liquid Drywall or Glidden 3 in 1?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> What's better Liquid Drywall or Glidden 3 in 1?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

If it wasn't so expensive I'd try it in my house first


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Buy now and get a free set of steak knives.:jester:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Brilliant. And here I thought all the great ideas had already been thought of. Their next invention may just be a pistol full of liquid wood for filling nail holes...just aim, shoot, and quickly wipe excess residue off, (then holster gun, of course).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd rather save a tiny bit on materials upfront and waste a bunch of time downstream.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, Billy Mays is no longer here to add credibility to that product :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Boco said:


> Buy now and get a free set of steak knives.:jester:


STOP, it's BOTH. Drywall patch AND steak knife


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That's some expensive spackling. Wonder how fast it dries? if its dry in less than a minute, I may have to check it out...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

driftweed said:


> That's some expensive spackling. Wonder how fast it dries? if its dry in less than a minute, I may have to check it out...


For $23/container it better come with two finish coats already applied


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

driftweed said:


> That's some expensive spackling. Wonder how fast it dries? if its dry in less than a minute, I may have to check it out...



Probably very similar to Spraytex. I bet it flashes like it too if unprimed before painting.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure seems like a lot of waste of product.


----------



## ttalbon (Aug 6, 2009)

I think it may sell in the DIY market but not the pros


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Billy Mays. LOL. 
Heres a win win for all at no charge. Go to Kentucky fried Chicken and order a meal with two sides. The side containers have lids and are a perfect size for mixing quick batches of EZ sand. Just add powder then water and shake. Finish mixing with a paint stick. No waste and you get chicken.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Boco said:


> Billy Mays. LOL.
> Heres a win win for all at no charge. Go to Kentucky fried Chicken and order a meal with two sides. The side containers have lids and are a perfect size for mixing quick batches of EZ sand. Just add powder then water and shake. Finish mixing with a paint stick. No waste and you get chicken.



Or go to KFC and find out why they can't legally call themselves Kentucky Fried Chicken anymore. At least not in my neck of the woods. 

Sorry for derail, but I just can't look at a 3 pc meal the same.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

It slices, it dices. How's that for a clever cleaver? Geez, I notice the video doesn't let us see the product expanding after knifing off the excess. I bet it does, And then I bet it shrinks upon drying.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Or go to KFC and find out why they can't legally call themselves Kentucky Fried Chicken anymore. At least not in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Sorry for derail, but I just can't look at a 3 pc meal the same.



http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp

Don't worry. Chicken is still chicken.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp
> 
> Don't worry. Chicken is still chicken.


Anything in there about lil smokies? Because I'm pretty sure I know where they come from.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a generic can of Homax.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

It would be cool if it sprayed in a flat pattern


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> Looks like a generic can of Homax.


The chicken or the drywall?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> The chicken or the drywall?


lol no, the chicken reminds me of a long night of drinking port, a bubble bath with my wife, and my razor...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol no, the chicken reminds me of a long night of drinking port, a bubble bath with my wife, and my razor...


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp
> 
> Don't worry. Chicken is still chicken.


I want to go see these things in person.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I want to go see these things in person.


You sure?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Whoa cd! Its not that kind of party!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> lol no, the chicken reminds me of a long night of drinking port, a bubble bath with my wife, and my razor...


_Now_ I have a sig line.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp
> 
> Don't worry. Chicken is still chicken.



Way to spoil my fun.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> http://www.snopes.com/food/tainted/kfc.asp
> 
> Don't worry. Chicken is still chicken.


That's fowl!:yes:


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see what technology does in the painting industry in 10 years. I just hope they don't make robot painters or I will be out of work lol


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> The chicken or the drywall?



Which came first?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Zman828 said:


> I can't wait to see what technology does in the painting industry in 10 years. I just hope they don't make robot painters or I will be out of work lol



Totally unrelated thought but your post got me wondering. If they can make a mood ring change colour with heat, why not make a paint that can do the same?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I vote no. This stuff probably is going to spit all over the place because of the viscosity. Plus it'll probably get added over spray all over the place where you don't want to do additional painting. 

Putty knife & spackle (patch/primer in one) = done


----------

